# Zyxel Serial Number



## fight4love (Feb 2, 2009)

guyz, i need help..

someone asked me my zyxel serial number..
i thought he was from pldt..so i just gave him the serial number..
after a few hours,, my dsl got disconnected..are they related?
i mean..did he block my dsl or sumthng?help please


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Call your service provider. They're the only ones that could do anything like block the service using your information.


----------



## fight4love (Feb 2, 2009)

is it possible that some bad guy,with our zyxel serial number, can block our dsl? 

thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not anyway that I can imagine.


----------

